# Golf R Worth The Extra Over The Golf GTI?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

After finding out the only thing cheap about owning a current model BMW M3 was the insurance, it's given me the bug to change the Audi

Anyway, thought about a TT Black Edition, but have always wanted a Golf GTI

Had a quick look in at our local VW garage to collect a brochure and unfortunately they had a Golf R in

What made it worse was that it was in the metallic rising blue colour with the silver 19's :argie: that is my fave spec

Anyway after hitting the Vw interweb site, the spec I want the R & the spec on the GTI, there is nearly a £7000 difference :doublesho

My question is, is the R worth the money over the GTI?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I would not even pay for GTI... just have look on CUPRA R price


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Alzak said:


> I would not even pay for GTI... just have look on CUPRA R price


I agree, however if you want to order a new one you might be out of luck, I know a few weeks ago there was only 3000 product run spaces left.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No it's not, no golf is worth nearly £40K before you've specced it up to a decent level.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Friend just bought an R and got a hefty discount on a new one. There are no more factory orders on these so it's literally what you can find on the forecourts or a dealer that has one already in production and no buyer. 

Are they worth it? If you can afford one and like Golfs then yes, yes, yes. The AWD takes a bit of getting used to and can be a bit viscious if not driven correctly but plants the power down really well. 

With the Mk7 just announced and the performance models due March-ish next year you might have a bit more price leverage but the good thing is that the Mk7 isn't a radical change more of an evolution so the Mk6 models won't look extremely dated in comparison which should then bode well for residuals. 
Rising blue is the best colour for it too 

Many will say you can buy other cars that are better blah blah b,ah but the R package is good albeit I do find VW tight to say the least on what is/isn't included as standard. 

I was tempted recently but held back as we've decided to spend some money on the house and I can't afford both.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't say it's worth the extra no, not unless you are a real MK6 fan like me!!  

Ok, it has more bhp & looks better IMO but that quite doesn't justify the extra £7,000.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

bigmc said:


> No it's not, no golf is worth nearly £40K before you've specced it up to a decent level.


New ones can be had for £28k. My mate has just bought one at this price - unregistered.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it well specced though?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Comes with a few bits such as winter pack; DSG and he's moving the satnav from his old car so yes good spec without the expensive but worthless add ons.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Alzak said:


> I would not even pay for GTI... just have look on CUPRA R price


Look inside the Cupra R you'll see where the money has been saved...

Personally, yes.
The Golf R may only have an extra 20-30bhp but it's far more exclusive, nicer toys, looks better and not only that but a remap will net you more of a gain because of the better turbo (ko4 on the R vs a Ko3 on the GTI). With a remap and nothing else you're knocking on the door of 290bhp. Add a nice tasty exhaust and a good induction system (none of that open cone crap) you'll be over 300.

Not only that but... come on man, it's a Golf R..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The VW dealer in Loughborough has a black R at 21k, 2 years old though.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Buy a 135m you don't see the outside from the drives seat and it will be a monster compared to the other two options


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Buck said:


> Comes with a few bits such as winter pack; DSG and he's moving the satnav from his old car so yes good spec without the expensive but worthless add ons.


Leicester has a couple of unregd ones at about 28k with lots of toys in them


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Buck said:


> Comes with a few bits such as winter pack; DSG and he's moving the satnav from his old car so yes good spec without the expensive but worthless add ons.


So it's not well specced if he's having to move satnav.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a remap on a R will only net you about 30 bhp and it's nowhere near as noticeable as it was in the edition 30 golf as that had 230 bhp and the golf R has 267 bhp



xJay1337 said:


> Look inside the Cupra R you'll see where the money has been saved...
> 
> Personally, yes.
> The Golf R may only have an extra 20-30bhp but it's far more exclusive, nicer toys, looks better and not only that but a remap will net you more of a gain because of the better turbo (ko4 on the R vs a Ko3 on the GTI). With a remap and nothing else you're knocking on the door of 290bhp. Add a nice tasty exhaust and a good induction system (none of that open cone crap) you'll be over 300.
> ...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

bigmc said:


> So it's not well specced if he's having to move satnav.


It is in that moving its costing him nothing as his trade in is without his mods so why pay twice for it?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Buck said:


> It is in that moving its costing him nothing as his trade in is without his mods so why pay twice for it?


No point speccing the RNS when it can be retro fitted at a quarter the cost and fitted in 10 minutes :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I Think you'd have to be the most ridiculous person on the face of the earth to pay 40k for a Golf. No matter how many Vag hag points you would be scoring.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

-R- said:


> No point speccing the RNS when it can be retro fitted at a quarter the cost and fitted in 10 minutes :thumb:


Exactly. Easy mod. Quick coding with VCDS and he'll be sorted :thumbs:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Buy a 135m you don't see the outside from the drives seat and it will be a monster compared to the other two options


This,

Yes the Cupra R isn't finished to the same standard as the R, but then its a whole heap cheaper, yes it lacks the awd but imo the cupra looks better, has more toys and its not that often you stroke the plastics is it. But i would certainly go look at the 135i M


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't get the Golf R. 

The Golf is viewed as a poor man's Audi, yet the Golf R costs more than the Audi S3. 

Personally I wouldn't buy the R or the S3 but worse case scenario, the S3 stands out.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

-R- said:


> No point speccing the RNS when it can be retro fitted at a quarter the cost and fitted in 10 minutes :thumb:


That is true. Although if you want bluetooth added aftermarket, etc it can get costly! 
RNSs are about £400 these days.. sadface.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> Look inside the Cupra R you'll see where the money has been saved...
> 
> Personally, yes.
> The Golf R may only have an extra 20-30bhp but it's far more exclusive, nicer toys, looks better and not only that but a remap will net you more of a gain because of the better turbo (ko4 on the R vs a Ko3 on the GTI). With a remap and nothing else you're knocking on the door of 290bhp. Add a nice tasty exhaust and a good induction system (none of that open cone crap) you'll be over 300.
> ...




















Is golf interior really worth this extra around 10-13k ??


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Buy a 135m you don't see the outside from the drives seat and it will be a monster compared to the other two options


+1 agreed :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Buy a 135m you don't see the outside from the drives seat and it will be a monster compared to the other two options


Easy option.

In a complete different class.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Not only that but... come on man, it's a Golf R..


Agreed! :thumb:



-R- said:


> Leicester has a couple of unregd ones at about 28k with lots of toys in them


Cheers for that :thumb: Will give me a fair bit a bartering power when I visit my local Vw dealer. Might even be worth the 2 hour drive too 

It would certainly explain why my dealer had 5 unreg. new ones in stock :thumb:



Kerr said:


> I don't get the Golf R.
> 
> The Golf is viewed as a poor man's Audi, yet the Golf R costs more than the Audi S3.
> 
> ...


Audi only do a 5 door S3 & I only want a 3 door car. Plus the current S3, although very good, is so old school, especially with the new A3 now being available

I currently run a B8 Audi A4 s-line & wouldn't consider it a downwards move to a Vw


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Agreed! :thumb:
> 
> Cheers for that :thumb: Will give me a fair bit a bartering power when I visit my local Vw dealer. Might even be worth the 2 hour drive too
> 
> ...


I moved from an A4 Avant to my Golf and the cabin was the best after Audi (and I looked at all the alternatives)

Agree re the old S3. The new model is out but the S3 is a while off.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Alzak said:


> Is golf interior really worth this extra around 10-13k ??


Have you actually sat in them and compared? 
I have. A picture doesn't tell the true story. It's not about how they look it's about how they're made,

I'm a fan of anything VAG and do respect the performance per £ you get from a Seat Cupra and would I buy one? Second hand? Yes.
but for me personally when spending this amount of money on a car it's probably going to be new... or at least very new - So it's it's more than the performance it's the whole round package. Performance, followed by exterior styling, followed by interior styling and quality. And to be honest the Leon will always look like an MPV and the interior is 'naff!

The VW Golf R (and any of the higher ended Mk6s actually) feel like a QUALITY product, and I don't mean "hmm this is pretty nice" kind of quality, I mean... you sit there and think "**** me this is nice in here" quality.

The seat by comparison is no better than my Mk5 golf interior which is old by modern standards. It's not BADLY built but the quality of touch is nowhere near as good, materials no-where near as nice.

That's just my opinion anyway. Others may differ. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Agreed! :thumb:
> 
> Cheers for that :thumb: Will give me a fair bit a bartering power when I visit my local Vw dealer. Might even be worth the 2 hour drive too
> 
> ...


The S3 was available in 3 and 5 door with the RS3 in 5 door only.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have looked at Swapping the Scirocco R for a golf R due to the little one getting sick in mine but non of the dealers want to seem to do deals these days, and have been offering pathetic P/x prices, I rang a few far away dealers too and non came back to me, then I saw that the new golf will be out soon and I remembered what they did with the R32 when they sold the last lot of at about 18k !! , so it might be worth a wait as at the time you could pick up a new well speccd R32 for 3k less than a year old edition 30.

So at the moment I don't know what to do, I have looked at the S3 but that's pretty much in the same boat as the R with a new model on the way, plus you hear a lot of horror story's of stolen S3's etc' I have looked at the fast BMW's too but the rear wheel drive puts me off for when the bad weather comes, plus the apparent ease at which some models can be stolen.

Good luck in your search though, don't go over spending on the R though :thumb:



Bristle Hound said:


> Agreed! :thumb:
> 
> Cheers for that :thumb: Will give me a fair bit a bartering power when I visit my local Vw dealer. Might even be worth the 2 hour drive too
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I know this slightly off topic, but quoting the golf as a quality product at 40k ... Yes it is nicely built but it's no better built than a golf match, and for 40k you could have a nice Aston which is better finished than the golf. The r has no heritage either, it's just a model in the same way a match is. M cars have heratige, Amg do (you could get a very nice c63 for 40k) as do rs cars.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I know this slightly off topic, but quoting the golf as a quality product at 40k ... Yes it is nicely built but it's no better built than a golf match, and for 40k you could have a nice Aston which is better finished than the golf. The r has no heritage either, it's just a model in the same way a match is. M cars have heratige, Amg do (you could get a very nice c63 for 40k) as do rs cars.


They arent 40k though, to get one to 40k you need to add every single option including Recaro seats at about 3k, the basic cost is £31.770 :thumb:, i think VW may flood a few into the market soon so there will be some bargains about, well at least i am hoping LOL.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> Have you actually sat in them and compared?
> I have. A picture doesn't tell the true story. It's not about how they look it's about how they're made,
> 
> I'm a fan of anything VAG and do respect the performance per £ you get from a Seat Cupra and would I buy one? Second hand? Yes.
> ...


I do not sit in Golf R but I sit in GTI 59 plate and I have to say no chance I will pay the odds for having just a little better interior for this kind of money ... For me leon drive MUCH better than golf, more power full, better power delivery, much better brakes bit hard to get use to and seats are great even for long travel.

I swapped A4 for Leon and have to say it was my best decision so far with cars as leon is really good drivers car where audi is just a car to get You from A to B I have to say dashboard in mine is not the best quality but overall I have more pleasure from driving leon and my next car I hope will be cupra r ...


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Alzak said:


> I do not sit in Golf R but I sit in GTI 59 plate and I have to say no chance I will pay the odds for having just a little better interior for this kind of money ... For me leon drive MUCH better than golf, more power full, better power delivery, much better brakes bit hard to get use to and seats are great even for long travel.
> 
> I swapped A4 for Leon and have to say it was my best decision so far with cars as leon is really good drivers car where audi is just a car to get You from A to B I have to say dashboard in mine is not the best quality but overall I have more pleasure from driving leon and my next car I hope will be cupra r ...


Alzak we get it, you like your seat lean thingy:wall: Other posters who have expressed their liking of all things vag have contributed reasoned/balanced responses. You are so blinkered in this and every other car related post:wall:

Its a lot of money for a golf no matter what model it is. I think manufacturers prices on all flagship models have gone stupid. Try speccing an evoque and see the price of that:doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kerr said:


> The S3 was available in 3 and 5 door with the RS3 in 5 door only.


Agreed. The operative word being *was*. Audi only do a 5 door S3 now. Check the Audi Uk website out. I don't want 2nd hand, I want new



SteveTDCi said:


> I know this slightly off topic, but quoting the golf as a quality product at 40k ... Yes it is nicely built but it's no better built than a golf match, and for 40k you could have a nice Aston which is better finished than the golf. The r has no heritage either, it's just a model in the same way a match is. M cars have heratige, Amg do (you could get a very nice c63 for 40k) as do rs cars.


Don't know where the 40k keeps coming from  As '-R-' says, there are some new unreg. Golf R's around for 28k :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been tempted to change our Golf for an *-R-* too. For £28k I think that is good value. Sorry I know the mechanicals are similar but the SEAT does not do it for me in terms of interior quality, and that is where you sit.

Has anyone got any links to good deals as they are hard to find through the usual interweb searches and the volkswagen.co.uk car locator would have you believe that there aren't any anywhere in the country. In fact the VW car locator seems rubbish compared to the one on audi.co.uk :wall:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Seem to be a number of people trading up to an R from gti's at the moment. I know that Chilly on here is waiting for his to arrive so he might have some advice.

At least something hasn't changed - people writing off the R because of the price of a fully loaded one. Yes, one of those is expensive but most people only have the options they want and need - I did and I've been happy with mine. Especially in the snow.:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

M135i and a set of winters, remap to 375+bhp. They are not easy to steal ad they have the newer system rather than th 07-10 plate BMW's which were very easy to code keys on.

The M135i is in a different league though car wise for the same money as an R. VW were shown up with the pricing structure of the R, and now with the gti vs the new st.

Twin turbo straight six rwd vs 4 pot with no noise and a fake 4WD system, no brainer really.

A 128i msport is closer on paper, 4 pot, 245bhp, 43mpg


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wylie coyote said:


> Seem to be a number of people trading up to an R from gti's at the moment. I know that Chilly on here is waiting for his to arrive so he might have some advice.
> 
> At least something hasn't changed - people writing off the R because of the price of a fully loaded one. Yes, one of those is expensive but most people only have the options they want and need - I did and I've been happy with mine. Especially in the snow.:thumb:


TBH my 2wd had no probs in the snow, the argument about if it is worth the money is a pointless one really, as the ones whining about the cost are not the ones going to pay for the car.
The base price between the R and GTI is £6120, however for that extra the purchaser is getting AWD or some variant of that, higher power engine, xenon lights and perhaps some other bits that would be extra on a GTI.
At the end of the day, if somebody wants something and can afford it, then purchase it :thumb: no need to compromise and then try and justify that there was an alternative for cheaper, like the adverts say, other cars may do things like a Golf BUT they are not a Golf.
It's not as if the extra money saved was going elsewhere.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> I have been tempted to change our Golf for an *-R-* too. For £28k I think that is good value. Sorry I know the mechanicals are similar but the SEAT does not do it for me in terms of interior quality, and that is where you sit.
> 
> Has anyone got any links to good deals as they are hard to find through the usual interweb searches and the volkswagen.co.uk car locator would have you believe that there aren't any anywhere in the country. In fact the VW car locator seems rubbish compared to the one on audi.co.uk :wall:


I think Leicester has sold the 28k one, they have a nicely specced one here for 30k
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../9/advert-type/standard-listing?logcode=ucbnp


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The trouble is his question was " My question is, is the R worth the money over the GTI? "

:thumb::lol:



robertdon777 said:


> M135i and a set of winters, remap to 375+bhp. They are not easy to steal ad they have the newer system rather than th 07-10 plate BMW's which were very easy to code keys on.
> 
> The M135i is in a different league though car wise for the same money as an R. VW were shown up with the pricing structure of the R, and now with the gti vs the new st.
> 
> Twin turbo straight six rwd vs 4 pot with no noise and a fake 4WD system, no brainer really


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> M135i and a set of winters, remap to 375+bhp. They are not easy to steal ad they have the newer system rather than th 07-10 plate BMW's which were very easy to code keys on.
> 
> The M135i is in a different league though car wise for the same money as an R. VW were shown up with the pricing structure of the R, and now with the gti vs the new st.
> 
> ...


The M135i has the N55 engine which only has one turbo.

It is the 1M and earlier 335i and 135i that has the N54 engine that is twin turbo and more tunable.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No. It isn't, overpriced as shown by other manufacturers models. (r v gti)

I thought the new 135iM was twin turbo again, I know the old M135 was single as was the latter 335i


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I Think you'd have to be the most ridiculous person on the face of the earth to pay 40k for a Golf. No matter how many Vag hag points you would be scoring.


I think someone would need their head examined to spend 40k on a golf, or any hatchback for that matter.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

If I was going to get a VW R, it'd be the Scirocco R.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The golf r just doesnt add up to the sum of its parts, if they had turbo'd the R32 engine and called it Golf R I can see where they got 32k from. But surely its just an ed30 with the part time 4WD system.

If you can hold out for a special price it would be a good buy at £25-27k


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I think someone would need their head examined to spend 40k on a golf, or any hatchback for that matter.


Agreed. See post #35 mate :thumb:



Certi said:


> If I was going to get a VW R, it'd be the Scirocco R.


The question wasn't which one you'd choose though :wall: As much as I like the Scirrocco it's not what I'm after



robertdon777 said:


> If you can hold out for a special price it would be a good buy at £25-27k


Brand new unregistered one's are already circa £28 with decent spec. So why wait? :thumb:


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> The question wasn't which one you'd choose though :wall: As much as I like the Scirrocco it's not what I'm after


OK then...No it's not worth it!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Certi said:


> OK then...No it's not worth it!


That's still not the question I have posed! :wave:

The question I asked is - is the Golf R worth the extra over the Golf GTI?


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

And what did I just say? No.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> That's still not the question I have posed! :wave:
> 
> The question I asked is - is the Golf R worth the extra over the Golf GTI?


Have you found any yet ?, i reckon they may just do what they did with the R32 so its worth waiting if not.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Agreed. See post #35 mate :thumb:
> 
> The question wasn't which one you'd choose though :wall: As much as I like the Scirrocco it's not what I'm after
> 
> Brand new unregistered one's are already circa £28 with decent spec. So why wait? :thumb:


I guess at 28k for a brand new golf r it's not entirely silly, still, i'm afraid it is only a golf and i'll never get the point when there are far more interesting cars out there for that price, even new ones.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I have found a few, but I'm going to my local Vw dealers next week armed with a price for my car and more importantly, the prices what other Vw dealerships are selling new & unreg Golf R & Golf GTI's for

I did notice they had a fair bit of stock on both models. So let's see if they'll play ... 

TBH I'm still undecided which one to go for. If I can get a R for near MRRP GTI money, then who knows.

Then again if they offer me a GTI in the right spec for the right price, well ...

Decisions, decisions ... :lol:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> I did notice they had a fair bit of stock on both models. So let's see if they'll play ...


There are loads of GTI's and R's on the system at the moment...almost 200 available :thumb:

I suspect hefty discounts for Q4...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you looked at the Edition 35 too ? , i couldnt get a normal GTi knowing the R and the Edition 35 is out there LOL, then again i would want them cheap with the new model coming out soon.



Bristle Hound said:


> I have found a few, but I'm going to my local Vw dealers next week armed with a price for my car and more importantly, the prices what other Vw dealerships are selling new & unreg Golf R & Golf GTI's for
> 
> I did notice they had a fair bit of stock on both models. So let's see if they'll play ...
> 
> ...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Agreed. See post #35 mate :thumb:
> 
> The question wasn't which one you'd choose though :wall: As much as I like the Scirrocco it's not what I'm after
> 
> Brand new unregistered one's are already circa £28 with decent spec. So why wait? :thumb:


Just incase they do an R32 on you and drop them to 20K and below, but tbh I don't think many went for 18K, more of an urban myth.

28K aint too bad and if it's what you want then just go for it, probably worth the extra 4K over a decent spec GTi just for the K04 turbo's tuning ability.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Just incase they do an R32 on you and drop them to 20K and below, but tbh I don't think many went for 18K, more of an urban myth.
> 
> 28K aint too bad and if it's what you want then just go for it, probably worth the extra 4K over a decent spec GTi just for the K04 turbo's tuning ability.


No myth as far as i was concerned, i saw 3 at VW derby when i bought my Ed30, the salesmen said Leicester had 10 :doublesho , i dont think they will do anything silly like that but they are already shifting new ones onto dealers with 4k off, they have started doing similar with the edition 35 too.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

It is worth it if it is what you want and your happy to pay the price. Drive them back to back and see what you think. The R and Ed35 are far less seen than the Gti and round here 135's, which would have to come with a free planet to make up for those looks and even then I would be in two minds.

Regard the Leon mk2 vs Mk5 'debate' having owned both the Golf is easily worth the extra money over the Leon. You spend all the time in the car and the interior of the Leon is woefully poor and cheap by comparison. Personally had a problem with the windscreen pillars in the Leon blocking vision at junctions no matter how I adjusted the seats.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> M135i and a set of winters, remap to 375+bhp. They are not easy to steal ad they have the newer system rather than th 07-10 plate BMW's which were very easy to code keys on.
> 
> The M135i is in a different league though car wise for the same money as an R. VW were shown up with the pricing structure of the R, and now with the gti vs the new st.
> 
> ...


Yes sounds fantastic can I sign know:thumb:


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> I thought the new 135iM was twin turbo again, I know the old M135 was single as was the latter 335i


It is a 'twin power turbo' ( to confuse people) but as stated before it is the N55 unit which only has 1 turbo


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> M135i and a set of winters, remap to 375+bhp. They are not easy to steal ad they have the newer system rather than th 07-10 plate BMW's which were very easy to code keys on.
> 
> The M135i is in a different league though car wise for the same money as an R. VW were shown up with the pricing structure of the R, and now with the gti vs the new st.
> 
> ...


I appreciate what your saying, but that is one ugly of a mother of a car. Reminds me of a van :doublesho (a VERY quick one at that )

Surely you've got to like the look of your car as well? 

Must admit I'm still looking at the petrol Audi TT Black Edition as well ...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What a surprise to see the usual crop of VAG-haters on this thread. They're so predictable, just like the Mac-haters elsewhere on DW.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DW58 said:


> What a surprise to see the usual crop of VAG-haters on this thread. They're so predictable, just like the Mac-haters elsewhere on DW.


We could say the same for all the rose tinted glasses wearing vag hags though....


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

bigmc said:


> We could say the same for all the rose tinted glasses wearing vag hags though....


 Having just read that and looked at your garage - you can't be serious


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I am serious though, my garage needs updating as of last week, not that that has anything to do with it. I've owned golfs, boras and passats before so can base my judgement on experience.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> What a surprise to see the usual crop of VAG-haters on this thread. They're so predictable, just like the Mac-haters elsewhere on DW.


Nope, just think they're pretty much all boring. You do, however, see the usual vag fanboys who think there is literally no better car on the face of the earth.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Would the tts be in budget? They are a golf R with better clothes.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Nope, just think they're pretty much all boring. You do, however, see the usual vag fanboys who think there is literally no better car on the face of the earth.


I dunno about vag fan boys, I do know I enjoy absolutely every mile driven in my car, there are better cars I guess, but they are outside of my price range


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I dunno about vag fan boys, I do know I enjoy absolutely every mile driven in my car, there are better cars I guess, but they are outside of my price range


That's fair enough, but you do have to consider, at 28k, your choices aren't limited to a golf r, also with the list price being 32k, there really are other cars out there.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

If I'm paying top money for vag, I expect it to be high quality, not just on the surface, but inside and out. It's got to be comfortable, easy to get in and out of, fast, but able to cope with longer rides too - and not cause me too much trouble over the long term either.

Looks are important too, both for my own pleasure and having something you can be proud of looking back. 

If you're thinking of going 2nd hand, don't underestimate the importance of finding a nice clean example, one that both looks and smells new! This is important if you're going to be spending any time in it on a regular basis. 

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> That's fair enough, but you do have to consider, at 28k, your choices aren't limited to a golf r, also with the list price being 32k, there really are other cars out there.


I understand what you maybe trying to say, I remember when I purchased this car ( I bought it brand new) the amount of comments "I wouldn't buy a new car blah blah" but I couldn't see why the purchase of a brand new car is for the reserve of other people, at the time of purchase the equivalent spec A3 would have been £5k more and oddly the Vaux VXR astra would have actually cost me more than the Golf. I got a wedge of savings at the mo, mortgage free, so the numbers are just legend on a pc screen, I am hoping to get the MK7 gti once launched I suspect it will cost around £35k  but then cars are going up in price all the time, the new A3 1.8T to my spec is £32k with a little change for some fuel, but whatever I purchase is for me not to ease the thoughts of anyone else, as they have the market to purchase what they feel is more VFM,practical, faster , quicker etc :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DBSK said:


> It is a 'twin power turbo' ( to confuse people) but as stated before it is the N55 unit which only has 1 turbo


Yes correct just BMW marketing spiel twin power single turbo enough though:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Nope, just think they're pretty much all boring.


Bit of a sweeping statement that 

I personally don't like Nissan's, but hey I respect people who do and who own them. I wouldn't slag the cars off or their owners

Everyone has their fave car manufacturer of preference. Got to respect everyone else's choice of car tho' mate :thumb:

Would be a pretty boring world if we all liked the same

BTW you comments are way off topic too


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Bit of a sweeping statement that
> 
> I personally don't like Nissan's, but hey I respect people who do and who own them. I wouldn't slag the cars off or their owners
> 
> ...


I can't say most nissans aren't boring either and it's not a sweeping statement, vag aren't really interesting cars, I think maybe the R8 and rs4 are about it, unless you count that audi now own lamborghini.

I don't have a favourite car manufacturer.

I do respect everyone elses choice of car, doesn't mean I have to say it's an exciting car. There's nothing wrong with vag, it just doesn't excite me one bit. I'm not sure calling a car boring is slagging it off either, what may be boring to me may me interesting to someone else.

Imho this went way ot as soon as dw58 stuck his oar in.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyhow please remember the original question folks, if you want to discuss other things then please do open up a new thread elsewhere.

Thanks very muchly.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bristle any luck finding one.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

-R- said:


> Bristle any luck finding one.


Visiting the stealers this week to see if they'll play on the stock cars they have.

My preference (at the mo) is a Golf R 3 door rising blue metallic with silver 19's

I bet the best deal is on a white 5 door with black alloys tho' :wall:

Then again I keep picking up the TT brochure and looking at the petrol TT black edition


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah Seat or Skoda versions are the same and less common as the 'GTi' oh and not to mention save you a heap of wonga!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

VenomUK said:


> Yeah Seat or Skoda versions are the same and less common as the 'GTi' oh and not to mention save you a heap of wonga!


Trouble is you save money to use somewhere else, if there is nowhere else to use it, then there is no point saving it


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Get the golf r, turbo back exhaust, apr fuel pump, air intake and a remap, 350bhp......


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

heavyd said:


> Get the golf r, turbo back exhaust, apr fuel pump, air intake and a remap, 350bhp......


Not on a standard K04.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

heavyd said:


> Get the golf r, turbo back exhaust, apr fuel pump, air intake and a remap, 350bhp......


I would say 315 to 320 Bhp on an accurate RR, not too shabby though.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

-R- said:


> I would say 315 to 320 Bhp on an accurate RR, not too shabby though.


Yes it is with the right mods and remap. Same engine as my edition 30


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am aware of the engine, i had an edition 30 and i have the same engine in my current R, I Still think 320bhp is more realistic, who did your RR.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

350bhp wow that's some claim on standard block head and pistons


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I've been to stattlers in Sheffield, rs tuning, motorscope, evotune and had loads of runs at sedox/ Pdtuning. Always consistent results. 3 of those were dyno dynamics rollers. I know jkm always has the lowest in the country. Highest results were with revo remap. On the 2nd graph it shows revo vs superchips remap at the same level of tune, which shows superchips only made 314bhp with the same mods. A shark performance remap made 330bhp also at the same level of tune


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> 350bhp wow that's some claim on standard block head and pistons


Stattlers edition 30 is running at 450bhp with standard internals. It made 500bhp with a custom revo remap without going bang, but not recommended long term.......
It is running wmi which keeps the intake temps down though

http://www.statller.net/golf


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

-R- said:


> I am aware of the engine, i had an edition 30 and i have the same engine in my current R, I Still think 320bhp is more realistic, who did your RR.


I agree. 360 on a K04 is not going to work. I bet it's AMD rollers. 
I've heard rumours it was heavily discussed on ukmkivs a while back.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

bigmc said:


> We could say the same for all the rose tinted glasses wearing vag hags though....


Hi!! :wave:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Of course it is. Do some homework on revo stage 2+ or apr stage 2+ for s3s,edition 30s and Leon cupra k04 2.0tfsi. 350bhp is easily achievable. Only dyno in the country you may struggle to achieve that number is at jkm.

Heres revos lastest blurb

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=358457

Theres loads of dyno graphs of stage 2+ 2.0 tfsi cars if you want me to put some more up of other peoples cars


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

The new R has already been spotted out on test, so it cant be that far off

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/golf-7-r-spy-photos-part-2/


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Went to the local Vw stealers yesterday & entered into negotiations on a new Golf R exactly like this one -










The spec on this one I'm negotiating on is

Rising blue metallic
Black 19's
Stereo upgrade to to RCD510
Parking sensors front & rear
Cruise control
Luxury pack

Starting to make progress on the deal ...

I'll keep you all posted :thumb:

Just out of interest, the PX figure which they are offering me for my B8 Audi A4 relates to approx. 64% retained value after three years & it ain't a diesel! :doublesho


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice , let us know how it goes


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice, I'm Jealous :argie:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

heavyd said:


> Nice, I'm Jealous :argie:


x2


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice. Stick some H&R lowering springs on it though and be banging.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Would the tts be in budget? They are a golf R with better clothes.


Yeah, but men can't wear high heels, a bra and a short skirt.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> Very nice. Stick some H&R lowering springs on it though and be banging.


Add a stage 1 remap, dsg remap, air intake, and youre looking at a very quick family hatchback


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

heavyd said:


> Add a stage 1 remap, dsg remap, air intake, and youre looking at a very quick family hatchback


Wow...Impressive! :doublesho


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I know this slightly off topic, but quoting the golf as a quality product at 40k ... Yes it is nicely built but it's no better built than a golf match, and for 40k you could have a nice Aston which is better finished than the golf. The r has no heritage either, it's just a model in the same way a match is. M cars have heratige, Amg do (you could get a very nice c63 for 40k) as do rs cars.


good point or even a 911 thats where my 40k would go for sure


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

heavyd said:


> Add a stage 1 remap, dsg remap, air intake, and youre looking at a very quick family hatchback


IMO that chavvy package would ruin the otherwise clean and understated lines of the Golf R.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Yeah, but men can't wear high heels, a bra and a short skirt.


Who says:wave::doublesho

My stag do outfit went down very well in Wales!!!

I like the colour and spec looks good too. If they haggle on options just drop the RCD510 and pick up a second hand RNS510 (£500 & then 10 minutes to fit)

That's good trade in aswell (well if you can call over a third loss good - it is in trade in terms, usually they aim at 50% over 3 years)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

heavyd said:


> Add a stage 1 remap, dsg remap, air intake, and youre looking at a very quick family hatchback


Not a chance you are doing 0-60mph in 3.8secs or 100mph in 10.5secs.

6.7secs from 60-100mph is slow considering those times taking 3.8 off your 10.5secs.

How then can in gear with throttle pick up between 60-100mph be faster at 6.5secs? 
.
0-100-0 is slower than what autocar got for a standard Focus ST.

Those figures just don't add up.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kerr said:


> 0-100-0 is slower than what autocar got for a standard Focus ST.
> 
> Those figures just don't add up.


He might not of been braking quickly.

Some of JabbaSports IHI Turbo'd Ibiza's ran similar times and they were FWD


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Not a chance you are doing 0-60mph in 3.8secs or 100mph in 10.5secs.
> 
> 6.7secs from 60-100mph is slow considering those times taking 3.8 off your 10.5secs.
> 
> ...


Not my car
Someone off another forum I frequent has just bought a golf R, and has been having a bit play.
I'm just putting numbers up mate, dont shoot the messenger!
They are the *best* times of the day, not just all one run 
Earlier run of the day 









I doubt he was stamoing on the brakes to stop either.

Heres some off his last FWD Golf edition 30 at stage 2+ with NOS


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

With 300 ish brake, yeah, right, don't buy it i'm afraid.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

DW58 said:


> IMO that chavvy package would ruin the otherwise clean and understated lines of the Golf R.


Sorry a stage 1 remap (not visible at all), DSG remap (again competely not visible), an exhaust (a tatsteful mod, Milteks etc all look great and sound sweet), an induction kit (we're not talking a crappy air-cone here we're talking a thoroughly developed carbon airbox) would ruin the "clean and under rated lines of the Golf R"
???

Please, clarify. They are pretty discreet "OEM+" style mods...

In addition; Please note the figures

0-60
Astra Sprint 5.74
Astra VXR 6.05
Focus ST 6.77
Astra T8 CDTi 6.89

0-100
13.49 Astra Sprint
14.33 VXR
16.10 ST
17.65 T8 CDTi

I'm pretty sure it's safe to say the guy was not braking as hard as possible. :thumb: The figures posted trounce all of those cars (the Astra sprint is a 888 tuned VXR) and the pictures posted above trounce all of that!!

Also if you have around 350bhp from a Golf R (not impossible at all but it's not from a remap and exhaust only cough*) then those figures are about right. With the DSG and launch control nothing this side of a Nissan GT-R would get you away from a standstill faster. Unless you've been in an R (I was in an DSG R32 running 275bhp) then you simply can't comprehend the way it launches.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Whos car is this ?



heavyd said:


> Not my car
> Someone off another forum I frequent has just bought a golf R, and has been having a bit play.
> I'm just putting numbers up mate, dont shoot the messenger!
> They are the *best* times of the day, not just all one run
> ...


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

^^ Hurdy's Golf R was the previous stats post 101, the one above was of his nitrous ed 30 I think.

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52245.0.html Page 27


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ahh, well if its Hurdys then i believe they are true figures, it will have more than just a remap though.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

-R- said:


> Ahh, well if its Hurdys then i believe they are true figures, it will have more than just a remap though.


His plans are Loba L04XX turbo so 450bhp+, but the above was achieved with just a stage 1 map and evoms intake.

"And today's exploits at the same place have resulted in the following. This was done with the addition of the Evoms intake, an almost empty fuel tank, no spare in the boot and most importantly using launch control and letting the gears change automatically"


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry I quoted the wrong picture, autocar was getting 5.7 0-60 iirc on the standard car so it's not far off being believable.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shhh3 said:


> His plans are Loba L04XX turbo so 450bhp+, but the above was achieved with just a stage 1 map and evoms intake.
> 
> "And today's exploits at the same place have resulted in the following. This was done with the addition of the Evoms intake, an almost empty fuel tank, no spare in the boot and most importantly using launch control and letting the gears change automatically"


300ish brake in a big heavy golf with narrow tyres doing 0-60 in 3.8 seconds?

Even with 350, I still don't buy it. Does it even have an lsd?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Sorry a stage 1 remap (not visible at all), DSG remap (again competely not visible), an exhaust (a tatsteful mod, Milteks etc all look great and sound sweet), an induction kit (we're not talking a crappy air-cone here we're talking a thoroughly developed carbon airbox) would ruin the "clean and under rated lines of the Golf R"
> ???
> 
> Please, clarify. They are pretty discreet "OEM+" style mods...
> ...


Since you're talking non standard, I give you the r34 with anti lag.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> 300ish brake in a big heavy golf with narrow tyres doing 0-60 in 3.8 seconds?
> 
> Even with 350, I still don't buy it. Does it even have an lsd?


A factory standard TTRS with 335bhp will do an easy 4.5sec 0-60 so I reckon a 4.0 flat with 350bhp and no fuel, passenger or spare on board it would do it. Good surface and low tyre pressures would help too.

The Golf isn't that heavy, I think you are being unfair. Remember the new SQ5 (Audi Q5 with the superchared V6) does 0-60 in the high 4's, now that's heavy. And the X6M does sub 5 too (yes it does have 555bhp to hand though)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> A factory standard TTRS with 335bhp will do an easy 4.5sec 0-60 so I reckon a 4.0 flat with 350bhp and no fuel, passenger or spare on board it would do it. Good surface and low tyre pressures would help too.
> 
> The Golf isn't that heavy, I think you are being unfair. Remember the new SQ5 (Audi Q5 with the superchared V6) does 0-60 in the high 4's, now that's heavy. And the X6M does sub 5 too (yes it does have 555bhp to hand though)


The golf starts off weighing a good 100kg more.

I think it sounds highly optimistic to me. Isn't the sq5 more like low 5s?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

The stage 2+ apr golf R did a 1/4 mile at the pod in 12.2secs. And that's a fully laiden car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Tbh, I'd be interested what input ben has, I mean I guess this isn't impossible, just seemed a little unlikely to me is all. I can't believe all it has had is a remap, or dsg box changes.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> The golf starts off weighing a good 100kg more.
> 
> I think it sounds highly optimistic to me. Isn't the sq5 more like low 5s?


Some have timed them at 4.9, Bloody quick for what they are.

TTRS with a map and a few tweeks, then you are talking a serious sprint weapon, enough to lay waste to most Fezza's Porkers and the like. They will do 3.5 sec to 60 easily.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Some have timed them at 4.9, Bloody quick for what they are.
> 
> TTRS with a map and a few tweeks, then you are talking a serious sprint weapon, enough to lay waste to most Fezza's Porkers and the like. They will do 3.5 sec to 60 easily.


I'd still take the fezza  Interesting though :thumb:

It's also a diesel  Think i'd rather have a grand cherokee srt8, especially the new hennesseyd one :argie:

(Ok ok it's slightly more expensive but the standard srt8 Which costs less than the sq5 looks better, goes better and has a big petrol v8 )


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Since you're talking non standard, I give you the r34 with anti lag.
> 
> YouTube - THE-LOWDOWN.COM Meet - R34 GTR Launch Control "RB28"


What's that got to do with anything? 
Again, confused. 

Then again being heavily into VAG I don't know what I'm talking about. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> . With the DSG and launch control nothing this side of a Nissan GT-R would get you away from a standstill faster.


Nothing whatsoever.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> A factory standard TTRS with 335bhp will do an easy 4.5sec 0-60 so I reckon a 4.0 flat with 350bhp and no fuel, passenger or spare on board it would do it. Good surface and low tyre pressures would help too.
> 
> The Golf isn't that heavy, I think you are being unfair. Remember the new SQ5 (Audi Q5 with the superchared V6) does 0-60 in the high 4's, now that's heavy. And the X6M does sub 5 too (yes it does have 555bhp to hand though)


A standard Golf R does 0-60mph in 5.7secs and 0-100mph in 14.5secs.

To chop off nearly 2secs for 60mph and 4 secs for 100mph is huge.

Adding the same power difference to my 335i only sees off 2secs from 0-100mph and less than 1sec from 0-60mph.

Having had a blast with a few S3s and one Golf R, the 335i has a good margin over either of the above. Adding the same amount of power extra suddenly the Golf R is miles faster to 60mph although about the same to 100mph.

The TTRS is lighter that the Golf and faster. Even still it was tested by a few magazines I trust and they were getting 0-60mph in 4.6secs and 0-100mph in 11.7secs.

1.2secs faster to 100MPH at these figures is quite a little margin.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I wasn't saying the figures are 100% accurate but they won't be that far off.

With DSG tweaks and 350bhp a 4WD Golf will do around the low 4's to 60. One running with no passengers, no fuel, no spare, on a grippy surface with low tyre pressures could crack the 4 sec barrier, I would think it's possible.

They are very very quick off the line and the engine has a great rev range so will crack 60 in second (even though it's dsg it won't matter too much)

The DSG matters heaps in the test though. If you watch the standard Golf Gti Mk5 DSG launch against thinks like the Astra VXR, Renault 225 etc. you will see it gains a huge advantage off the line even though the power output isn't massive.

You wouldn't get a Golf R with 350bhp and manual gearbox to do sub 4. There are plenty of Videos of K04 Seat Leon Cupras, ED30 Golfs Stage 2+, pulling from e92 M3's and stage 1 335i's (not saying these are slow by any means) but some of the TFSi tuners are getting unreal performance from the 2.0 VAG unit.

I'd still have a 135iM (the new one) over any car with the 4 pot VAG TFSI/TSi unit in it(even though I drive one).


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Nothing whatsoever.


Yeah.
You know, the GT-R! not a Skyline :thumb:
But yes. I doubt there would be quicker cars 0-60 than a tuned up Golf R or something with DSG for the money. They are standard after all.  
A true giant killer.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

This thread has kind of turned into a bhp sausage fest.

I love all the " you can buy an older super car for that money", yea & then what about the maintenance costs ?? 

I'm about to spend +/- £20k on a fairly new mk6 GTI, for that I know I can buy an RS4, but even just new discs & pads is silly money.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jace said:


> This thread has kind of turned into a bhp sausage fest.


Yes it would be nice to delete all the off-topic posts, so we can keep track of what the OP is doing


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As above, we seem to have taken the thread on a course that the OP never even mentioned, so please back on topic now.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Jace said:


> This thread has kind of turned into a bhp sausage fest.
> 
> I love all the " you can buy an older super car for that money", yea & then what about the maintenance costs ??
> 
> I'm about to spend +/- £20k on a fairly new mk6 GTI, for that I know I can buy an RS4, but even just new discs & pads is silly money.


Absolutely spot on Jace. People seem to forget that it's not just about the initial purchase price!:thumb:

Any news on the deal being done yet Bristle?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I would love to swop my Scirocco R for a decent well specc'd golf R, all the dealers are offering silly money for mine though, i am interested to hear what deal the OP is working on.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> If I'm paying top money for vag, I expect it to be high quality, not just on the surface, but inside and out. It's got to be comfortable, easy to get in and out of, fast, but able to cope with longer rides too - and not cause me too much trouble over the long term either.
> 
> Looks are important too, both for my own pleasure and having something you can be proud of looking back.
> 
> ...


Clearly no-one else as immature as me here then?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

One for the gentlemans club I think.. LOL.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

wylie coyote said:


> Any news on the deal being done yet Bristle?





-R- said:


> i am interested to hear what deal the OP is working on.


Looks like I'm off to Leicester Vw at the weekend to see a new & unreg 3 door Golf R they have in for sale at the mo.

Spec on this is -

Torando red
Black 19's
Sunroof
RNS510 sat nav
Colour MF display

Like this one -










Offering me £4000 discount over the phone with possibility of more £ off when they can get a look at my car & see me so they know I'm serious

Spoke to the local Vw dealer salesman this morning after I had spoken to the Leicester Vw and I got a sharp intake of breath out of him! :lol:

Lets see if the local dealers increase their offer before I go to Leicester


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like a nice spec & 4 k off seems like a good start


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Been on a road trip today to visit a midlands Vw dealer

Anyway ... They wanted to 'play' more than my local dealers

They gave me more on the px value on my car, more discount on the new R & a better deal on the finance, which ultimately meant a better 'to change' amount

Took a bit of work to get there, but got there

Anyway armed with New set of figures, I'm ringing the local Vw stealers tomorrow to see where we are at 

BTW it took me 29 days to agree the deal on my Audi. So early days for me at the mo lol :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> They gave me more on the px value on my car, more discount on the new R & a better deal on the finance, which ultimately meant a better 'to change' amount
> 
> Took a bit of work to get there, but got there
> 
> Anyway armed with New set of figures, I'm ringing the local Vw stealers tomorrow to see where we are at


C'mon give us the details


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That Tornado Red 'R' looks tasty & is just asking to 'drive me'!! :lol:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Interested to know the ££,


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Rang my local Vw stealers today to put the deal I'd been offered by the midlands Vw stealer to them.

Surprised by his attitude if I'm being honest.

He gave me the impression that he had a queue out the door waiting to buy the Golf R I expressed interest in! :doublesho

Parting shot by him was thanks for letting me know! He hadn't even asked me the figures that I'd been quoted!

Now don't get me wrong, but there isn't a queue of people wanting to pay nearly £30 for a Golf (albeit the R model).

So ....

Anyway off to the Audi dealers in the next couple of days :thumb:

Been told by a mate that the PCP residuals on new Audi RS3's are unbelievable at the mo. Altho' I usually pay cash (cash as in personal loan NOT dealer finance} for my cars I'll be a asking!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Rang my local Vw stealers today to put the deal I'd been offered by the midlands Vw stealer to them.
> 
> Surprised by his attitude if I'm being honest.
> 
> ...


Sometimes with higher end cars it's worth keeping your own cash in the bank and take PCP. Some mega deals on Mercs at the moment, shame the new A Class AMG (350bhp 4WD: reputed less than 35K!) isn't out til next year.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

All the dealers I've been to see seem to have gone quiet at the mo 

I'm not desperate to change, so they'll have to do more work if they want my business

Business must be good for the car dealers the mo


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> All the dealers I've been to see seem to have gone quiet at the mo
> 
> I'm not desperate to change, so they'll have to do more work if they want my business
> 
> Business must be good for the car dealers the mo


I have been looking for a new car for a while and the dealers just dont want to do deals anymore !, and the ones that are far away that i have rang or emailed just have not bothered to get back to me !


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> Been told by a mate that the PCP residuals on new Audi RS3's are unbelievable at the mo. Altho' I usually pay cash (cash as in personal loan NOT dealer finance} for my cars I'll be a asking!


Any details on the rs3 deals?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

You'd think not only given the climate right now & also with MK7 due for release shortly they'd be biting your arm off for your business.

Very surprising that they don't seem 'bothered' at all, if that's their attitude then sod them.

Their loss.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

-R- said:


> I have been looking for a new car for a while and the dealers just dont want to do deals anymore !, and the ones that are far away that i have rang or emailed just have not bothered to get back to me !


Like you I acn't believe they don't want to deal - business must be too good! 



scoobyc said:


> Any details on the rs3 deals?


I was in the Audi garage last week, the Salesman who sold me the Audi was busy. Apparently he had 3 waiting to see him :doublesho

Haven't got a lot of time for the other Salesmen. They all look about 12! :wall:



VW Golf-Fan said:


> You'd think not only given the climate right now & also with MK7 due for release shortly they'd be biting your arm off for your business.
> 
> Very surprising that they don't seem 'bothered' at all, if that's their attitude then sod them.
> 
> Their loss.


I know what you mean mate. We'll see if they change their mind as the release of the Mk 7 gets closer.

Bloody annoying when you fancy changing your car, but I won't chase 'em if they can't be ar*ed!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thought I would give you all an update

Been away on my hols for a week, expecting to return to some messages on my answer machine / voice mail (never EVER take my phone on holiday :wall: ) and what did I find?

Correct, not one call :doublesho

So, if they can't be ar**d to chase the deal, well ****** to the lot of them and I'll keep the Audi

Will save me money at least

Can't believe the climate we are living in and car Salespersons just can't be bothered :wall:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thought I would give you all an update
> 
> Been away on my hols for a week, expecting to return to some messages on my answer machine / voice mail (never EVER take my phone on holiday :wall: ) and what did I find?
> 
> ...


Can't quite believe this it's rediculus they have not got back to you like you said f*** them lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Not good, i was just about to pay up for a new car on Saturday from a dealer (150 miles from me) who had a brand new car unregistered in stock, i was told it had black leather and when he sent me a picture it clearly had a Beige leather interior !!!, after getting in the mindset of selling the Scirocco and then the excitement of a new car i was gutted, sick of dealers now TBH !, i am now considering selling the wifes fiesta and getting a cheaper 4x4 like a Kuga and keeping the Scirocco, so if anyone knows of a good deal on a new Kuga ;-)



Bristle Hound said:


> Thought I would give you all an update
> 
> Been away on my hols for a week, expecting to return to some messages on my answer machine / voice mail (never EVER take my phone on holiday :wall: ) and what did I find?
> 
> ...


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Seen a few posts on other forums that there are good deals to be had for stock cars - so perhaps the dealers are seeing enough buyers that they don't need to chase?

Did you email Lee (evo1986) to see what he could offer you? Kenny GTI got his from Lee and drove all the way down from Scotland to pick it up.

Although new car sales are pretty flat, I don't think it's the type of industry where they will camp on your doorstep for a sale...

Don't give up!:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm shocked to read some of this! I'm a salesman - not cars and not to retail, i sell industrial valves and equipment to trade but the principle of sales is the same.

The fact is, the garage will have a sales target it needs to meet to at least cover it's costs. Each individual salesperson in the dealer _should_ have a sales target and if following good sales practice, they should be delivering a sales forecast to the sales manager each month. It's customers like you two who would be well on my radar if i was doing that job. I'd be more than happy to do a deal you were happy with to get your business.

I can understand your frustration and the last 3 cars i've bought, the salesmen have been utter crap and i certainly wouldn't have employed them myself. They wern't sales people, they were 'order collectors,' and the two are very commonly misunderstood!

Excuse me, as i've only read the last couple of pages, but with regard to the OP, i used to own a Mk5 GTI and i can say it was a fabulous car. Only a basic spec but it was the best everyday 'budget performance' car i've come across.

I'm sure the 'R' is a fabulous car, but they do seem a little expensive. With the Mk7 Golf on the horizon, i'd be looking to do a deal on a good spec GTI without a moments hesitation if i could!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

VW & Audi dealers are very busy though even in this climate, they have never been so busy... we print the monthly/yearly sales figures for the whole car industry at work and VW/Audi sales have increased again this year. No wonder they ain't chasing business the sales are coming to them naturally from Ford/VX/Pug/Renault with buyers both company and private looking to get cars with better residules.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There should be some good deals on the Kugas as its on runout, GOlfs .... I can always ask who i use to see if there is anything about.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

-R- said:


> If anyone knows of a good deal on a new Kuga ;-)


I bought my brand new Golf through Orangewheels mate who are very good. They are basically a broker & simply put you in touch with one of their dealers who are happy to sell you a car at Orangewheels' discounted price.

I saved £3,000 alone just by going through them as opposed to walking into my local dealer & paying more ££s for the same car.

Only downside is that sometimes the dealer they put you in touch with could be a few hundred miles away.

Mine was 230 miles away but I wasn't too fussed. 

http://www.orangewheels.co.uk/buy-new/ford-kuga.html


----------

